# Feeling Unwell Afterwards



## Glasgow44 (21 Sep 2020)

Hi there

Has anyone ever experienced feelings of general unwell after cycling? Sometimes, after cycling for a few hours I feel quite unwell almost like cold/flu symptoms and feeling really washed out and tired for a few days. I would consider myself reasonably fit and can cycle without being out of breath, etc.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Sep 2020)

You need to look at your fluid & food intake, people far knowledgeable will be along shortly but the sounds like your body having issues & having to draw from itself to aid the repair.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2020)

How long has that been going on for? 

(If it is less than (say) 2 weeks, then perhaps you actually have (had) a cold/flu!)


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> a cold/flu


Or that other virus...........


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Or that other virus...........


True!

I felt weak/rough for weeks back in April. It wasn't something as bad as flu, and it didn't feel like a cold because I never got the typical runny nose or congested chest. I have no idea what it was but hoped at the time that it was Covid-19, because if it _was _then I was clearly one of the lucky ones who did not get really ill.


----------



## Glasgow44 (21 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> How long has that been going on for?
> 
> (If it is less than (say) 2 weeks, then perhaps you actually have (had) a cold/flu!)



It happens more or less each time after I've been out for a ride on the bike


----------



## vickster (21 Sep 2020)

Glasgow44 said:


> It happens more or less each time after I've been out for a ride on the bike


Take a week off


----------



## Big John (21 Sep 2020)

Glasgow44 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced feelings of general unwell after cycling? Sometimes, after cycling for a few hours I feel quite unwell almost like cold/flu symptoms and feeling really washed out and tired for a few days. I would consider myself reasonably fit and can cycle without being out of breath, etc.


No. I feel fine even after a Sunday morning 4 hour bike ride. I just feel tired but not ill. May be worth a visit to the doc just to give you peace of mind, if you can get an appointment during the covid crisis.
P.s. I'm 64 so no spring chicken but still feel fine after a ride.


----------



## gavroche (21 Sep 2020)

Go and see your doctor, there may be an underlying issue. Play safe.


----------



## All uphill (21 Sep 2020)

Are you new to cycling distances?

What you describe sounds familiar - a couple of years ago it took me 2 days to recover from a 30 mile ride. Then I worked on getting my fluid and food intake right, and then built my cycling fitness.

If you are concerned better to have a conversation with your doctor.


----------



## boydj (21 Sep 2020)

Sounds like dehydration. How much do you drink when you are out for a 'few hours'?


----------



## Cycleops (21 Sep 2020)

@boydj makes a good point. You’d be surprised how much fluid your body needs during exercise so make sure you drink plenty, even on cooler days.
i wouldn't think you have an iron deficiency but might be worth checking.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2020)

Glasgow44 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced feelings of general unwell after cycling? Sometimes, after cycling for a few hours I feel quite unwell almost like cold/flu symptoms and feeling really washed out and tired for a few days. I would consider myself reasonably fit and can cycle without being out of breath, etc.


Unwell? Never. Nackered? Yes but I'll be fine the next day. I agree entirely with those who say nutrition and hydration are very important but I don't think this accounts for the symptoms you describe.

The time and distance you ride is largely irrelevant to your question as is the need for the body to repair itself unless you are riding way beyond what your fitness levels allow. Cycling should not leave you feeling like this. Tired is fine but that's all.

I would speak to a GP if I experienced these symptoms.


----------



## Glasgow44 (22 Sep 2020)

boydj said:


> Sounds like dehydration. How much do you drink when you are out for a 'few hours'?


I usually have one bottle with me in the bottle cage and we often stop somewhere


----------



## Glasgow44 (22 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Unwell? Never. Nackered? Yes but I'll be fine the next day. I agree entirely with those who say nutrition and hydration are very important but I don't think this accounts for the symptoms you describe.
> 
> The time and distance you ride is largely irrelevant to your question as is the need for the body to repair itself unless you are riding way beyond what your fitness levels allow. Cycling should not leave you feeling like this. Tired is fine but that's all.
> 
> I would speak to a GP if I experienced these symptoms.



Thanks. I'm going to speak to my GP


----------



## vickster (22 Sep 2020)

Glasgow44 said:


> I usually have one bottle with me in the bottle cage and we often stop somewhere


Try taking and drinking two bottles and see if that helps. When you stop what do you drink? Milky coffee or beer aren't going to help rehydrate


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Sep 2020)

Glasgow44 said:


> I usually have one bottle with me in the bottle cage and we often stop somewhere


I'd take two bottles.
Sod some folks' ideas of "rules" or thinking it clever to use one of the bottle cages for tools/gels or whatever.
I can recommend this:
https://www.tweekscycles.com/uk/zef...VmMx3Ch12HADDEAQYBCABEgLk9PD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

You can also of course put energy powder/maltodextrin in the water, along with a zero tab or whatever for electrolytes.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Sep 2020)

vickster said:


> Try taking and drinking two bottles and see if that helps. When you stop what do you drink? Milky coffee or beer aren't going to help rehydrate


why doesn't beer hydrate?


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Go and see your doctor, there may be an underlying issue. Play safe.



Can you get to see a doctor ?


----------



## vickster (22 Sep 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> why doesn't beer hydrate?


Alcohol is a diuretic. If the OP is suffering from dehydration, alcohol clearly isn't the best way to resolve


----------



## vickster (22 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Can you get to see a doctor ?


Yes, although he'll need to talk to him by phone/video first most likely


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2020)

I've certainly had 'flu like symptoms after long bike rides. Over time as I got fitter it doesn't seem to happen any more.


----------



## HMS_Dave (22 Sep 2020)

Possibly an electrolyte issue. As you sweat, you release these in your sweat. This often manifests in a flu like symptom. Get it checked out. Meanwhile try an electrolyte drink.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Sep 2020)

vickster said:


> Alcohol is a diuretic. If the OP is suffering from dehydration, alcohol clearly isn't the best way to resolve


mm - I think that's a common myth/exaggeration of basic biology.
A pint of beer is still a pint of beer - a pint of liquid.
You may as well say water is a diuretic.
(I have found that drinking water often results in a toilet stop down the line, even when sweating a fair bit)
A fair amount of my rides are semi fuelled by beer.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Sep 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> mm - I think that's a common myth/exaggeration of basic biology.
> A pint of beer is still a pint of beer - a pint of liquid.
> You may as well say water is a diuretic.
> (I have found that drinking water often results in a toilet stop down the line, even when sweating a fair bit)
> A fair amount of my rides are semi fuelled by beer.


Agreed and recently demonstrated by those 2 Doctor brothers on TV.


----------



## wafter (22 Sep 2020)

Consider potential allergic reactions from deeply inhailing all sorts of airbourne stuff while out..


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Sep 2020)

Glasgow44 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced feelings of general unwell after cycling? Sometimes, after cycling for a few hours I feel quite unwell almost like cold/flu symptoms and feeling really washed out and tired for a few days. I would consider myself reasonably fit and can cycle without being out of breath, etc.


Could it be the effects of a 'chill'? Do you get sweaty hot why cycling and then when you stop/get home quickly get cold?
I seem quite susceptible and so have to regulate my temperature well when cycling or keep nice and toasty when I stop. I don't get it too much nowadays because am alert to it. But it can make you feel a bit schitt for a few hours after a ride.
I can also get it when working in factory going constantly from a hot humid environment to a cold dry one all day long. feel done-in afterwards.


----------



## Globalti (22 Sep 2020)

OP, try weighing yourself before and after a ride. You'll be amazed at the weight loss, which is water. Do you get constipated the day after riding? That's because the body borrows water from the large bowel as a first resort. There is about 10 litres of it involved in the digestive cycle at any time.


----------



## boydj (22 Sep 2020)

Glasgow44 said:


> I usually have one bottle with me in the bottle cage and we often stop somewhere



I've arrived home a couple of times feeling queasy, generally unwell and unable to eat. It usually wears off in 20 to 30 minutes, once I've had a good drink. Looking back this has happened when I've either not drunk all my water, not taken enough with me, and/or failed to have a cafe stop. If you are out for three hours, then a couple of bottles would be a minimum.


----------

